# Longshot Powder For Steel and Lead



## Fowlweather_13 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have 16 pound of Longshot powder and all the 2 3/4 inch hulls (AA, Rem, Win Expert, Rio, Federal)and 3 inch hulls (Fiochee brand new came already primed from BPI in the package i bought.
Package includes:
Fiocchi 12ga 3" new/primed hulls (bag/100)
Ranger-Plus wads (bag/100)
Tyvek overshot cards (pak/500)
12ga 3" 25rd Factory-Style shell boxes (10 boxes)
Load data brochure 
along with 2500 Win 209 primers and Several thousand Wads for lead (Claybuster and Rem)from 1 ounce to 1 1/2 ounce I am also looking for a 2 3/4 or 3 inch steel load I have Ranger Plus 1 1/8 ounce multi-Metal wads for steel. Does anybody have a steel load using Longshot


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

my best suggestion to you is pick up a lymans 5th edition manual for lead and a bpi status of stell manual from b.p.i those two manuals have all the info. you will ever need. hope this helps


----------

